# Watery eye



## addroddyn (Aug 31, 2015)

This is going to be a long one, so settle in.

Little over a week ago, I noticed that Meta wasn't keeping one of his eyes open. Upon closer inspection, it turned out to be a piece of skin, fallen from a flaky eyelid. I dismissed the issue, and the piece disappeared by the next day.
Last weekend I had a bit of a cold (my throat was hurting, but no coughing/sneezing or runny nose). I don't think he caught something from me, but I'd thought I'd mention it nonetheless.
For the last couple of days, he has been making weird, clicking sounds in the morning, before being uncovered - maybe coughing? It kind of sounds like that sharp sound you make when you give someone a loud kiss. But the weird thing is, he more or less stops after I uncover him. It might just be a new sound he picked up to get me out of the bed..
This morning, though, one of his eyes (not the one with the piece of skin) was watery. No discoloration, only a bit watery.
He's eating normally, he doesn't seem lethargic, although he is sleeping a bit more than usual. But that might be because Lemon (who he has _finally_ accepted as a cage mate) doesn't like being covered, so she paces and climbs around a lot during the night, which might bother him. Lemon is much calmer during the day, so maybe that's the only time Meta can get some shut-eye. After having napped in the morning, he's active, though not vocal (ever since they live together, he doesn't really vocalize). He definitely doesn't look this sick.

Seeing as it's Easter and this doesn't seem like an emergency, I would rather try some home remedies before calling the vet. I have some antibiotic eyedrop left over from Lemon's conjunctivitis; I've also thought of making some saline solution? Or maybe steaming his eye somehow..? Any tip is welcome.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I wouldn't put anything in his eye right now, especially the antibiotics. It may just be watering like our eyes sometimes water. I think I would just watch it for a day and see if it goes away, and if it doesn't or gets worse, call the vet.


----------



## Rumz (Mar 14, 2016)

Agreeing with Paula on this one, there could just be some dander in his eye that he needs to water out. If he's eating normally and being active I wouldn't worry much. To the best of my knowledge, most species in the animal kingdom have species specific pathogens and diseases. This is why our dogs don't get sick when we do, so the chances of your bird catching a cold from you are very slim.


----------

